# What's the dffierence between ISO and ASA Fim?



## ted_smith (Dec 6, 2006)

Hello again

Seeing as I've had such blazing success by posting questions here, I'm gonna try my luck again! 

I'm confused by the ASA\ISO rating. I always buy 'Manufacturer, ISO 100', or 200, 300, whatever. However, over at 7dayshjop.com all the Fuji film (not every item, but most, especially the 100, 200 speeds) are 'ASA' film. 

I've got myself confused by all the explnations on the net. Some people say 'they are the same (http://www.photographers.co.uk/html/photographers-forum-1.cfm?ForumNumber=395&Title=ASA/ISO%20film%20speed) but I think they mean the speed ratings are the same, not that you can use ASA film as ISO film? Is that wrong? 

In other words, my question is if I want to use 'standard' 35mm print film (not slide film) that I can send of to the developers and receive back as little 6x4 prints that I can put in my photo album, does it make any difference if I buy ASA film? 

Thanks

Ted


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 6, 2006)

I don't think there is any difference. The numbers are very much the same, only the abbreviations/anagrammes are different. Maybe the organisation has changed?

ASA stands for American Standardisation Association 
ISO stands for International (? ) Standardisation Organisation


----------



## ladyphotog (Dec 6, 2006)

Yes, ASA and ISO are the same and are the speed rating of any film. Negative and transparency or chrome film are the types of film that they are, then there is color and black and white.


----------



## Digital Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

ISO = International Standards Organization

ASA = American Standards Association

Same standards, different names, one international, one US only.


----------



## fmw (Dec 6, 2006)

The ASA rated films are likely outdated.  ASA hasn't been used for a long, long time.


----------



## Torus34 (Dec 6, 2006)

ASA100=ISO100.


----------



## Flash Harry (Dec 8, 2006)

I reckon the firm are just using old terminology, the film itself wont be outdated.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Dec 10, 2006)

not to be confused with us vs asa fstops.


----------

